# Small pet and cat ... asking for trouble?



## llamachops (Jan 31, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a smaller animal, as i only have a small house and a cat already. Am i safe to leave the hamster/ferret/rat alone with the cat?


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

It would be a lot better if you keep the small animal in room with the door shut so that the cat cannot get in when you are not there.
It usually depends on the animals though, some cats are terrified of small animals, others will try and attack them and then some aren't bothered about them, either way it would be better to keep the small animal in a separate room


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Defintely keep them seperated when you're not there, not only would it prevent anything happening it would also keep your mind at rest. 

I will always keep dogs and cats seperated while I'm not home from any animal thats in a cage for fear of it being knocked over etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a cat and many small fluffs and she is fine. But she was socialised as a kitten so respects them (I would never leave them unsupervised), saying that tho I have an animal room and I close the door when I am out or in bed as at the end of the day you can't stop natural instinct and if anyone escaped I couldn't blame her if instincts took over so I don't give her the opportunity :thumbsup:


----------



## llamachops (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I may keep the newbie pet in the living room. Anyone got any advice as to what pet to get?


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

That part should be up to you! If you haven't had any small pets before I'd suggest something like guinea pigs (2 of them ideally) or maybe a Syrian hamster (one as they are solitary.) Both are quite low maintenance pets though the piggies will need a good amount of space. If you've had small animals before then pick the one you've enjoyed having the most. :thumbsup:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

My cats aren't bothered with Cinnamon at all but the new kitten is absolutely obsessed with her! I would never ever leave Cinnamon's cage in the same room as Wolfie unsupervised, I have to shut her cage in a different room and when they are in the same room, she is constantly being watched because the kitten tries to swipe her! Just seperate the two and you shouldn't have a problem, there are plently of members on here with rodents and cats/dogs :thumbup:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i have 3 cats, all who have varying regard for the rats.

bubs likes watching but doesn't want to touch them unless they're out on playtime (the rats ignore her).

rhubarb same as above, only interested when they're 'fair game' during playtime, he is ignored by the rats.

neeps... starts drooling the minute she sees the cage, and will sit under it in the slim hope that one will appear to be stared at. the rats are either scared of her or ignore her until she gets to close then try and bite her.

there are a few of our rats that were scared of the cats and we kept them out fo the rat room when we had them, but most of them don't start flapping until they know a particular cat is in the room or is too near the cage for them to feel safe.

as long as you take precautions and find out which kind of cat and hamster you have, before letting them share a room unsupervised.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

My house rabbits, kittens and dog all live together but the rabbits are older than the kittens and command respect. Rabbits can be super feisty! My kittens see the rabbits as sort of 'hopping cats' and go to them for comfort and to be groomed etc. On the other hand it took me many months to trust them alone together. However, if they can't get to each other now they're all very distressed. 

Em
xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have two cats and a hamster the cats are not allowed in the room where the hamster is if me or OH isn't in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> I have two cats and a hamster the cats are not allowed in the room where the hamster is if me or OH isn't in there.


Yeah I have to say if I had someone as small as a hamster there's no way I'd ever consider it

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

I've just got two Gerbils who are in my room, where Paddy (my cat) basically lived!
He's now confined the the kitchen and living room, where everyone can keep an eye on him.

As long as you keep them seperate, it'll be fine.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

where abouts are you? I saw a ferret in rescue the other day who has to be housed as a single house ferrets as she doesn't get on with other ferrets but gets on very well with cats. 

generally though it's best to keep small animals caged in their own room if there are cats about unless you 100% trust the cat. And rats and ferrets should be kept in groups except in rare cases.


----------



## batty_rat (Apr 25, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> where abouts are you? I saw a ferret in rescue the other day who has to be housed as a single house ferrets as she doesn't get on with other ferrets but gets on very well with cats.
> 
> generally though it's best to keep small animals caged in their own room if there are cats about unless you 100% trust the cat. And rats and ferrets should be kept in groups except in rare cases.


Even if a person does 100% trust the cat, accidents still happen. You never ever know. People 100% tust their dogs around children...they still get bitten, and sometime worse 

IMO it's just not worth it the risk. If you want to try then go ahead and see what happens. I won't be the one feeling bad. You have to ask youself, are you really willing to risk the consequences if you let the cat hang out one day and decides it doesn't like the new pet when you're not there?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

batty_rat said:


> Even if a person does 100% trust the cat, accidents still happen. You never ever know. People 100% tust their dogs around children...they still get bitten, and sometime worse


when you're talking about a ferret and a cat, it's the ferret you have to trust! :lol:


----------

